# Abom79 Installed his PM-1660TL!



## MtnBiker (Feb 19, 2022)

Shout out to Matt and team. Abom has his uncrating and initial setup video out on YouTube. Good guy to have in your camp - love his videos. See:


----------



## Cletus (Feb 19, 2022)

Wow!   ......Beautiful Lathe right there!!!


----------



## rabler (Feb 19, 2022)

He's doing something right.   This lathe, a Pacemaker, leasing a new shop, just bought a tractor, and I think he recently bought a piece of property to build on.  Good for him ...


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 19, 2022)

Watching it now. Any idea what a pm1660 goes for?


----------



## rabler (Feb 19, 2022)

Shootymacshootface said:


> Watching it now. Any idea what a pm1660 goes for?


$19,999 before accessories, tax , shipping according to the PM website


----------



## Cletus (Feb 19, 2022)

Can't keep a good guy down!  .....all power to him!


----------



## xr650rRider (Feb 19, 2022)

rabler said:


> He's doing something right.   This lathe, a Pacemaker, leasing a new shop, just bought a tractor, and I think he recently bought a piece of property to build on.  Good for him ...


When kids are making 7 figures on youtube doing toy reviews, he has a good following and does good videos.


----------



## Watchwatch (Feb 19, 2022)

Pretty cool to see Abom with a PM lathe. Gotta keep the content rolling. Also sounds like he might buy a new mill.

I’m glad I don’t have room for a another lathe. I’d really like a 16in swing lathe for reasons. But I’d buy an Acra with a built in VFD.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akjeff (Feb 19, 2022)

Nice looking machine, and good for him! I was surprised he was able to move it with the jib. I would have thought a 1660 lathe would be 5000+ pounds, not under 4000.


----------



## hustlebird (Feb 19, 2022)

Nice video. The crane sure made it look easy. And PM has these in stock right now... should i go bigger, hmm...


----------



## vocatexas (Feb 19, 2022)

I met Adam and his wife a couple of years ago. They're great people. He seems to be doing really well. I just hope he's not making payments on all that new equipment. I wish him the best.


----------



## Winegrower (Feb 19, 2022)

You think maybe he got a deal?


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 20, 2022)

I saw a video on you tube (Not A-bomb) explaining that he is making over 100k from his channel, not including all the equipment percs. Good for him.


----------



## Brento (Feb 20, 2022)

Id love to pick his brain for a day. His type of shop as a job shop is what id love to have my shop become. I dont mind doing production on manual machines but what he does is what i love. I just cant weld period.


----------



## Fermic (Feb 20, 2022)

rabler said:


> $19,999 before accessories, tax , shipping according to the PM website


At the day of : 30 Oct 2020, it would cost like $16 000 without any accessories. It was quite a price change from that day and now.


----------



## Cletus (Feb 20, 2022)

I sooo want a bigger lathe,  don't need it, but hell, I want one!


----------



## Ischgl99 (Feb 20, 2022)

Fermic said:


> At the day of : 30 Oct 2020, it would cost like $16 000 without any accessories. It was quite a price change from that day and now.


All the lathes have gone up considerable since then.  I bought a 1236T in Nov 2020 for $4,800 and it is now $6,800.


----------



## Winegrower (Feb 20, 2022)

Seems to me the marketing folk at PM have taken a terrific strategic step as this clearly moves the 1660 lathe into the professional market, beyond the hobby lathe class.   Abom79‘s exposure and advertising is worth a ton.


----------



## Beckerkumm (Feb 20, 2022)

It seems like the typical 1640,1660 Taiwan lathes have a lighter bed vs the 1740,1760 versions that are made somewhat heavier with wider beds, larger bore and motors, etc.  I've never seen a comparison between the 17" Taiwan machines and the more common 16".

It kind of seems like Adam wanted a smaller lathe to go with the American but being used to large machines, he didn't want to downsize too much in swing.  Or the 1660 was the machine he got  the best deal on.  HOpefully he will talk more about the benefits of new along with the build differences from the machines he is used to.

He seldom bites the hand that feeds him and I understand that but we may get some comparisons.  Dave


----------



## akjeff (Feb 20, 2022)

At 3750 pounds, I can't imagine that it will be as rigid as a 1660 lathe could be. Most Euro/Japanese/Korean lathes in that size range are in the 5000-6000+ pound range with a beefier D1-8 spindle. It has cast iron plinths, which is great, but they can't be terribly thick at that weight. It'll be interesting to see how it holds up. Will have to tune in to see how it runs. Used to subscribe to his channel, but in the past year or so, the episodes have become like mini infomercials. I understand it's a business not a charity, but there are enough ads inserted in YouTube already, I don't need the content itself to be one big commercial.


----------



## Tipton1965 (Feb 20, 2022)

It's not my lathe but I still cringed when they were using the forklift to unload the lathe off the truck.  That part is more stressful than spending the money.


----------



## Oldvetteman (Feb 20, 2022)

vocatexas said:


> I met Adam and his wife a couple of years ago. They're great people. He seems to be doing really well. I just hope he's not making payments on all that new equipment. I wish him the best.


If you watch his uncrating video, he just keeps looking at the camera and grinning like a kid on Christmas morning.


----------



## LVLAaron (Feb 20, 2022)

Tipton1965 said:


> It's not my lathe but I still cringed when they were using the forklift to unload the lathe off the truck.  That part is more stressful than spending the money.



I had a similar telehandler when my 1440 showed up a few weeks ago. The truck guy was like "oh good you can get it out of the truck with that!" - Having never used a telehandler before I wasn't about to even think about trying. I talked him into using the lift gate and I am certain it could not have lifted 1lb more than was on it.


----------



## MtnBiker (Feb 20, 2022)

akjeff said:


> At 3750 pounds, I can't imagine that it will be as rigid as a 1660 lathe could be. Most Euro/Japanese/Korean lathes in that size range are in the 5000-6000+ pound range with a beefier D1-8 spindle. It has cast iron plinths, which is great, but they can't be terribly thick at that weight. It'll be interesting to see how it holds up. Will have to tune in to see how it runs. Used to subscribe to his channel, but in the past year or so, the episodes have become like mini infomercials. I understand it's a business not a charity, but there are enough ads inserted in YouTube already, I don't need the content itself to be one big commercial.


A bunch of folks using the 1640/1660 PMs are holding super tight tolerances but maybe not doing super aggressive cuts at the same time. Horses for courses. D1-6 sits in this really versatile size range. Go look at the chuck/collet holder sizes available in this format. Impressive. I feel very comfortable sinking a few more of my paychecks into D1-6 tooling.


----------



## mksj (Feb 20, 2022)

Agree with MtnBiker, The sunmaster lathes in the 1340-1660 range are light industrial, they do make heavier lathes as well as CNC. Been very happy with my ERL-1340, the limitations is more me than the machine. I have also worked with/used the heavier RL/TL versions and they are very stiff and accurate, even at 3400+ lbs.  I like the one piece cast iron base, also makes moving them with a fork lift much easier. They are very quiet and testing the run out, they have all been spot on from the factory. I went with the ERL version because I did not want to replace my D1-4 chucks and BXA tooling, but if I were starting out I would have gone with a 1440 or 1640TL. It would have mostly been for the increased spindle bore, as opposed to rigidity. A D1-6 chuck is mostly manageable up to 10", and still within a reasonable cost window. Bigger machines bigger costs. Since Abom79 already has some heavy hitters for removing big time metal, the 1660TL is probably slated for lighter duty projects.  The next step up in weight and capacity for lathes have higher Hp, bigger chuck mounts/tooling along with higher delivery/setup costs. If you have the space/need then there is bigger old/new heavy iron out there.


----------



## akjeff (Feb 20, 2022)

MtnBiker said:


> A bunch of folks using the 1640/1660 PMs are holding super tight tolerances but maybe not doing super aggressive cuts at the same time. Horses for courses. D1-6 sits in this really versatile size range. Go look at the chuck/collet holder sizes available in this format. Impressive. I feel very comfortable sinking a few more of my paychecks into D1-6 tooling.


I'm not knocking a D1-6 spindle, that's exactly what I use as well. ( on a 1440B Summit ). As I said, it'll be interesting to see what he thinks of it after he uses it a bit. Hopefully it works great for him! JMO that is kinda light for a 1660 class lathe.


----------



## sr71xjet (Feb 27, 2022)

Fermic said:


> At the day of : 30 Oct 2020, it would cost like $16 000 without any accessories. It was quite a price change from that day and now.


Shipping has almost quadrupled since then.  It used to cost around 5000$ for a shipping container from that part of the world, now its in the neighborhood of 20K to 25K.  Same container.  Got to add the cost somewhere........right!!!


----------



## Janderso (Feb 27, 2022)

His first new lathe!
Abby and Adam have made a great team. 
He’s no dummy, creating a channel and enjoying a Patreon site must provide adequate additional income for them to venture out.
Good for them!


----------

